# Crappie Seminar 3/13 Twinsburg



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im giving a spring crappie seminar at the Twinsburg Gander Mountain on March 13 @ 1:30 pm for there March FishFest. I will be talking about pre-spawn staging, the spawn, types of floats,jigs, baits, night and day fishing, dead fall fishing and rig set ups that I use on most of the inland lakes in northeast ohio... This is a free seminar so stop on by and say hi....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Bump.....


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

damn Bob you're always having seminars when I can't go!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

A buddy and I plan on attending

:G


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ouflyboy9 said:


> damn Bob you're always having seminars when I can't go!!


sorry bro, fax me your days and ill make one just for you...hehehe well, ill be a nice guy and get you out on the water for sum crappie fishin cing you had bad luck that day we were on the ash.... thats:G:F:G:F:G better then a seminar...


----------



## jeepgeep (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry I missed the seminar. Had every intension of going but something came up at the last minute. Do you only do the semiars in the Cleveland area. When will the next one be. I wanted to go and pick your brain as I know I have a lot to learn about fishing crappies in Ohio.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Bob made an excellent crappie presentation today.

Thanks Bob !


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Coot, thanks for coming. Thatwas my first crappie seminar so it was kinda play it by ear kinda thing. Heres a couple of photos from what i was talking about finding flooded timber and deadfalls using google maps when the lakes are down..... And try the drop shot with a float trick in real heady cover..... It works.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Doggone it, I wanted to come up for it also, and could have. Just didn't remember what the date for it was...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

was going to call you jim, but was runing late and didnt walk in the door until 130


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Wish you would have remembered it there Rumi..Would have been nice to have met you before the June outing at WB...Bob put on a good seminar I picked up on a few tricks I never thought of before..but will give them a try come warmer weather.....JIM....CL....:G....:good:


----------

